# Free Book - Mind and Body



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.aarondunlap.com/mb/index.php?content=download

Set in a world where high school meets high treason, Mind + Body sees protagonist and narrator Chris Baker under fire from rogue elements inside the Marine Corps, the FBI, and a handful of paid killers as he attempts to uncover a conspiracy that seems to envelop his entire life.

Chris leads an entirely normal life until his father, a researcher for the Marine Corps working in Quantico, mysteriously dies and leaves Chris with a suspiciously large life insurance payout. Then, when Chris gets in a fight at school and puts his attackers into the hospital, his principal tries to cover it up. Trying to discover the answers to the compounding mysteries in his life, Chris uses social engineering, high tech espionage, and physical intimidation he never thought he'd be capable of.

As the mysteries grow deeper, Chris finds himself changing from a typical teenager into an exacting and ruthless operator. He knows things he shouldn't know. He can do things he shouldn't be able to. It seems that he is becoming a new person, both in mind and in body.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

So it's about puberty?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for finding this.  I'll check it out!

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I've got more books on my Kindle right now than I can read in three lifetimes, but I just can't pass up anything for free. I downloaded it. Thanks!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

All I know about the book is that it's free, lol.


----------



## ShaakTisPadawan (Nov 1, 2008)

Well it certainly sounds interesting. It's going on my Kindle.


----------

